# First Build



## LingKiller (Jul 9, 2010)

Built this for my wife who is graduating Texas A&M in December. Trout rod with micro guides.


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Looks good to me, I'm sure she will love it. Good job

Sent from Galaxy S3, using Tapatalk2


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Looks a lot better than my first. Well done, everything looks right to me.


----------



## LingKiller (Jul 9, 2010)

I have been looking at all you guys builds and finally got all the equipment and supply,advice, etc..
Thanks you for the info and compliments.
This will not be the last....


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Very well done!


----------



## LingKiller (Jul 9, 2010)

Thank you sir..


----------



## smgregorek (Apr 24, 2013)

Badass


----------



## Whipray (Mar 12, 2007)

jaycook said:


> Looks a lot better than my first. Well done, everything looks right to me.


For sure. My first was lumpy and had all kinds of **** in the finish. This one looks better than my 10th rod. :redface:


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

Awesome sir!! Congrats on a fine rod and the first of many!


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

teamfirstcast said:


> Awesome sir!! Congrats on a fine rod and the first of many!


x2


----------



## Louarn (Jul 26, 2013)

Man, you've got a future on building rods, very good first rod!


----------



## quackersmacker (Jun 15, 2005)

Well done


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

I am always amazed by other first builds. My first was a real train wreck. Just wish it was this good.


----------



## M (Jul 24, 2010)

Very nice! I'll bet the Longhorn rod would be even better. Great job.


----------



## LingKiller (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks guys, was showing off pictures at my dads deer lease this last weekend. Guess what.... You got it.. Guy wants me to build him a rod and paid me for materials already... Crappie rod 7'6" casting rod with micro guides ... Let the fun keep rolling...LOL


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

Nice work!


----------



## LingKiller (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks Shawn, working on 2nd rod, 7'6" casting fast action. Stepping up with a little more design on this build.


----------



## FriendlyFish (Oct 24, 2013)

What a lucky wife you have! You did a great job on her rod and I'm sure she'll catch plenty of big fish! She's already caught the catch of her lifetime!


----------



## LingKiller (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks FriendlyFish, I am a blessed man. Took my wife on a 12hr fishing trip on our first weekend together. She caught more snapper than me. She passed the test and we have been happily married for six years. A family that loves to fish together, stays in love forever..


----------

